# Roll Top Desk Build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I've been thinking about making one of these things forever and a day and I thought that it was time to stop thinking about it and start doing it. I actually started the project weeks ago and only thought to take photos and start a thread today. There is a lot of hours invested here already but not much progress. More to come.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Well, this will be interesting. I was expecting a scale model !!!


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

After making furniture for my family and friends for several years, I started my roll top desk a few months ago. Something I also have wanted to do for a long time. Googled images and came up with my own plans . Are you using purchased plans? I'm up to making the tambour slats, .70" x .40" x 60". Do you think they will sag in the middle? Anyway I hope you enjoy your build. Here is my flickr album of the build so far.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/8NXq6Y 

Dan


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Kenbo, looking forward to seeing photos of this build especially the tambour construction.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dan Gal said:


> After making furniture for my family and friends for several years, I started my roll top desk a few months ago. Something I also have wanted to do for a long time. Googled images and came up with my own plans . Are you using purchased plans? I'm up to making the tambour slats, .70" x .40" x 60". Do you think they will sag in the middle? Anyway I hope you enjoy your build. Here is my flickr album of the build so far.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/8NXq6Y
> 
> Dan


I am using a set of plans but so far, I'm not too impressed and will be emailing the company. I have found several discrepancies between the prints and the cut lists and there are several areas where they didn't allow for the extra 3/4" length on the rails and mullions. I have to say it's been a little frustrating and I'm not a fan of spending an hour of my shop time, trying to figure out plan errors instead of working on the project. Your build was actually what inspired me to get off my lazy butt and start working on mine. Thanks for that. As for the tambour sagging, I think they might if your thickness of the tambour is .4". I would be going with a minimum of 1/2", if not 5/8" thick. If they are .7" thick, then I don't think you have anything to worry about over the 5' span. Loving the progress of your desk by the way.


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

Another builder had the same problem with needing to add 3/4"to rails and mullins. Here is his website:

http://www.van-vliet.org/dempseywoodworking/rolltopdesk.shtml

He has some helpful ideas.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

I built a small roll top desk for my son several years ago. He is 32 now and it is still down stairs in his old bed room. I built off the top of my head with a few pictures in magazines. It is made of wormy chestnut. As a lot of my furniture. Your build is looking looking good so far Kenbo. (As always)


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

This is going to be really nice, Ken, really nice! Looking forward to seeing it progress through the steps.

David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Made a little more progress on the desk over the past little while. Managed to get the back panel of the desk completed and glued together and I also got the left and the right face frames cut and glued up. I still have one more face frame to complete and then I can start assembling the lower body of the desk. Hopefully.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Plot twist - the desk is actually only going to be an inch and a half tall. Kenbo just built a miniature shop to screw with us


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Plot twist - the desk is actually only going to be an inch and a half tall. Kenbo just built a miniature shop to screw with us


The big question is this........can you find the lighter in the pictures?


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice work Ken. I'll be watching for the updates.


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)

What a great build!! 

Following along too.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Worked on the desk again today. Got the spline grooves all routed and the dry fitting done. Ended up snapping my 1/4" straight bit so a trip to Lee Valley was in order to get a new router bit. (oh the hardships) Also got the face frame for the middle drawer finished an dry fit together. Finished off the day with gluing up the drawer assembly on the left side of the desk. This will sit overnight and I will do some more work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks really good, Ken! Forgot to ask but is this for you or are you building this for someone? My assumption is that it will be yours but just curious. What stain/finish will you use?

David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

difalkner said:


> That looks really good, Ken! Forgot to ask but is this for you or are you building this for someone? My assumption is that it will be yours but just curious. What stain/finish will you use?
> 
> David


This one is definitely for me. I've wanted one for years and years and I have just procrastinated on making it. I haven't fully decided on the finish yet but I'm thinking a sanding sealer and then a clear finish. I really don't want to stain the wood as I like the colour of red oak and I would like to keep it as natural as possible.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> This one is definitely for me. I've wanted one for years and years and I have just procrastinated on making it. I haven't fully decided on the finish yet but I'm thinking a sanding sealer and then a clear finish. I really don't want to stain the wood as I like the colour of red oak and I would like to keep it as natural as possible.


Ken,
This desk will be beautiful regardless if it's stained or left natural. Even the knee-hole has raised panels! Your one of the best in documenting your builds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Ken,
> This desk will be beautiful regardless if it's stained or left natural. Even the knee-hole has raised panels! Your one of the best in documenting your builds. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the kind words on the project and on the build thread. I am filming the entire build for my youtube channel as well and there will be a multi part build series on the channel, sometime in the fall of 2017. Once again, thanks for the kind words. I'm loving this project so far.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Very cool build..
My grandmother had an old roll top..I have no idea what ever became of it and also had an old oak school marms desk I personally dragged out of the trash heap after her old cat used it to sharpen her claws on the top. That was way back when I had no clue about how to repair it, but I managed to reassemble it and shave the top back smooth (not necessarily flat, just smooth) There wasn't a single screw or nail in the entire desk, just glue and pegs.
Now back then I wasn't aware of the advantage of clamps so I just glued it together and it lasted for quite some time up until my sister got her hands on it and ruined it. 
That one piece was the only thing I ever wanted from my mothers estate and didn't get it. 
The nice thing now is I can build my own furniture and never have to worry about greedy relatives snatching stuff from under me.
Come to think about it I might just get around to reproducing that desk or something very similar one of these days.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

allpurpose said:


> Very cool build..
> My grandmother had an old roll top..I have no idea what ever became of it and also had an old oak school marms desk I personally dragged out of the trash heap after her old cat used it to sharpen her claws on the top. That was way back when I had no clue about how to repair it, but I managed to reassemble it and shave the top back smooth (not necessarily flat, just smooth) There wasn't a single screw or nail in the entire desk, just glue and pegs.
> Now back then I wasn't aware of the advantage of clamps so I just glued it together and it lasted for quite some time up until my sister got her hands on it and ruined it.
> That one piece was the only thing I ever wanted from my mothers estate and didn't get it.
> ...


Well if you do, be sure to start a build thread so that we can all come along for the ride. I'd love to see your take on the reproduction.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Didn't get much done today. I managed to get the other side of the desk all glued up and squared. I have to say that it is a real bear to do this glue up. I also got the drawer hardware support rails milled and cut to size. Hopefully, tomorrow I can unclamp the desk and give it a good sanding.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

As usual nice work Kenbo. Thanks for the progress pics. I noticed you used dowels on some of the assembly, is that cause the plans called for them or is it your preference?
Cheers


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bargoon said:


> As usual nice work Kenbo. Thanks for the progress pics. I noticed you used dowels on some of the assembly, is that cause the plans called for them or is it your preference?
> Cheers


The plans called for them and I had a brand new dowelling jig that I was itching to try so it was a win/win situation for me for sure. The dowelling jig was very pricey and after seeing how everything along those face frames lined up so perfectly, I think it was worth every penny. I never used to like dowelling before but I may have found my new friend in this jig.


----------



## saxon22901 (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like a good design


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

Ken, Looking Great!

Just finished gluing up the back of upper deck on mine. Also getting ready to glue the tambour to duck cloth. I built the bottom desk in three parts so I can take it apart for moving I'm getting to the point where I need to decide whether to use plywood or solid wood for top (I'm running short on straight white oak boards). What's your choice for the top?

Dan


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dan Gal said:


> Ken, Looking Great!
> 
> Just finished gluing up the back of upper deck on mine. Also getting ready to glue the tambour to duck cloth. I built the bottom desk in three parts so I can take it apart for moving I'm getting to the point where I need to decide whether to use plywood or solid wood for top (I'm running short on straight white oak boards). What's your choice for the top?
> 
> Dan


I'm going with solid oak Dan. It will be 1" thick and I will laminate 6" wide boards together to get the full dimension that I need. Same goes for the top of the upper section. 1" thick, 6" wide boards laminated together. My plane is to start the dovetailing of the drawers this weekend. Let's hope that comes to fruition.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another day..........another 9 hours on the desk build. Got the desk all unclamped and gave it a good sanding. Milled all the stock for the drawers and managed to get the drawer glide support rails installed. Also got the boards laminated for the file drawer on the bottom right of the desk. Got a little over ambitious with the dowels and put them at every 2". That made for 20 dowels to line up and it was a real bear to do. Needless to say I didn't do that on the other 2 panels. Got all the drawer piece cut to their length and I guess tomorrow, I break out the dovetail jig and start making myself some drawers.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

A solid 11 hours spent in the shop today. You know that I'm serious about something in the shop when I pack a lunch and don't stop to eat. I just eat on the run with my packed lunch. A good portion of the day was spent behind the router, cutting all the dovetails for the drawers. Bottom line is that in 11 hours, I was able to get all 8 drawer done and glued up and now they will be ready for final sanding and installation tomorrow. I still have to make the drawer faces for each one, but I will worry about that once they are installed. More to come tomorrow......I'm off to pack another lunch.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You got a lot done in 9 hours of work. And still a clean shop!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> You got a lot done in 9 hours of work. And still a clean shop!


The dust collection set up on the Leigh jig is excellent.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent 7 1/2 hours in the shop today. I sanded all the drawers that I made yesterday and got them installed. They will still need their final adjustment when the face plates are made but for now, at least they are in. The hardware support rails were ever so slightly off so I had to reach down into each of the pedestals with a block plane and correct the areas that were causing problems. It took forever but it was worth it. That was all for today but at least I accomplished my goal which was to have all the drawers installed by the end of this weekend. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I am loving this thread. Nice to see the step by step process as you do them.
Thank you.


----------



## Mike in the woods (Apr 15, 2017)

Really sweet work you got going... Thank you for sharing your work with us.

Mike


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad that you're enjoying it. I'm having a lot of fun with this build.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Now that is really built right. Dove tails or box joint drawers?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Now that is really built right. Dove tails or box joint drawers?


Dovetails all the way Jim. I'm hoping to do some half blind dovetails for the smaller drawers of the cubby hole portion of the upper desk. This thing weighs a ton.


----------



## Mike in the woods (Apr 15, 2017)

I love making half blind dovetails... I use that joint for most of my Sea Chests... Keep up the outstanding work..


Mike


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike in the woods said:


> I love making half blind dovetails... I use that joint for most of my Sea Chests... Keep up the outstanding work..
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

While my wife was watching a 2 hour episode of Survivor last night, I decided to head to the shop to work on the desk a little. Lost track of time and never came inside the house until almost 11 PM. Got some work done on the writing platforms of the desk. I'm hoping to get out to the shop and finish them off tonight so that I can install the supports for them this Saturday. I decided on oak ply for the stability of the platform and once I get the oak strips attached to the sides, it will look just fine.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm loving this, Ken. I might have to put it on my list of things to build for my new life.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't blame you for not tuning in to Survivor..I'm not watching it again till they drop people off at the south pole with just a pocket knife and a pair of flip flops and see if they make it back to the ocean alive..It's more of a glamourized version of Gilligans Island.. 

Anyway.. Your desk is looking cooler and cooler every day..


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. For the record........I don't watch any television at all; not even any sports. I don't even have cable and haven't had it for years and to be honest, I have absolutely zero interest in having it.
Went out to the shop to do a quick job tonight. Glued the side oak trim on to the writing boards. Now tomorrow, once the glue is dried, I will sand them down and then they will be complete.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 8 hours working on the build today. Got the writing board support rails installed in both of the side pedestals. I had to leave gaps in the outside rails for the mounting clips for the desk top. Also milled the stock for the drawer face plates and routed the profiles on them. I managed to get 3 drawer face plates installed before I called it a day. I will hopefully get the other 6 face plates installed tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Such an impressive build. Well done Sir! Look forward to more progress.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cowpokey said:


> Such an impressive build. Well done Sir! Look forward to more progress.



You don't have to wait long sir. It bothered me that I didn't get all the drawer face plates installed tonight so I decided at 8 o'clock to go back out and finish what I started. 2 1/2 hours later, I am done with the face plates and tomorrow, I can move on to something new. I'm tired, but I know it would have bothered me all night that I didn't have it done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now I'm done for the night. More tomorrow.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Kenbo I see you are at it again. Very nice looking desk. If it were mine I'd put a clear finish on it. I love natural wood. But that's just my idea. The only thing I paint is something I made a lot of mistakes on and want to cover them up. I rarely stain anything. Keep up the good work and may God bless you. He has blessed me in many,many ways.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

GEMcooter#2 said:


> Hey Kenbo I see you are at it again. Very nice looking desk. If it were mine I'd put a clear finish on it. I love natural wood. But that's just my idea. The only thing I paint is something I made a lot of mistakes on and want to cover them up. I rarely stain anything. Keep up the good work and may God bless you. He has blessed me in many,many ways.


I hardly ever paint wood. I prefer to let the natural colour shine through so I am with you all the way on the clear coating. I'm thinking a sanding sealer and then multiple coats of varnish to finish it off.


Now for the progress of today. Well, today wasn't as productive as I would have liked it to be. There was a lot of planning that had to be done and for some reason my head just couldn't wrap around certain parts of it. Either way, I was working on the upper desk side panels today and I only got the pieces milled and cut to rough length. I did get the side profiled pieces cut and flush cut with the router table though, so that's a good thing. I'm going to have to hit the lumber mill and get some more stock though because I don't have enough to carry on much further. Also made some plans today for the secret compartments that will incorporated into the build. I'm thinking that there will be 5 in total. I'm hoping to get out to the shop this week and do the rail and stile joinery on these side pieces and get those panels glued up. I might switch gears after that and laminate the top for the lower desk. Who knows?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Went out to the shop for 3 hours tonight to work on the rail and stile joinery of the side panels of the upper desk. What a PITA!!!!!!


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Wow what an impressive build and log. Good job man and keep up the great work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, as nice as these pieces are, I am just not happy with them so tonight, I scrapped them both and milled the stock to make new ones. Hopefully, after work tomorrow, I will have a couple of new upper desk side panels. I just couldn't stand the few flaws in them and I knew that if I kept them as part of the desk, it would bother me until the day I die. Here's hoping that the new side panels will be acceptable to me. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, so I managed to get out to the shop for about 4 hours in total this evening and I managed to complete replace the upper desk side panels. I also got a new shipment of oak which should be enough to finish the desk. I know that you guys might not see much of a different between to first set of upper panels and the second set but I see a world of difference with tighter joinery and an all around better looking shape. I'm happy with these ones. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 12 hours in the shop today. I was determined to get the desktop laminated up and ready to be levelled out and trimmed for tomorrow. I managed to get it done but holy crap am I exhausted. Those red oak boards are murder to lug around all day. I also got the panels glued up for the raised panels of the sides of the upper desk. I'm hoping to have them assembled tomorrow as well. Had a bit of a mishap with a bandsaw blade as the blade wanted to do one thing and the pressure of the oak wanted to do another. Let's just say that the oak won. Aside from that, all in all, it was a good day but a tiring one for sure.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Geez Louise, I bet that scared the crap out of you.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mort said:


> Geez Louise, I bet that scared the crap out of you.


It wasn't so bad. I was re-sawing the oak after jointing the face and I only got about 4" into an 8" wide board and the kerf closed up tight and deflected the blade. I tried to correct the deflection but it was too late. The blade jammed and kinked up and then came off the wheels. The major sharp kink is the damage caused by me trying to get the blade out of the stock. Even wedges didn't do much to open the kerf again. The oak just wanted to do what it wanted to do.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo,
I'm enjoying following your desk progress which seems to be moving along very quickly. 
Did you spline or biscuit your top?
Are most of your home furnishings Red Oak? 
I rebuilt an old roll top desk years ago, but I've never made one from scratch. 
I thought the rebuild was a pretty big project because like so many rebuilds, it became hard to find a stopping place. Still, there is no comparison to a scratch build like yours. Absolutely a great project. Even though I really appreciate the detail and work that goes into a small model build that you excel at, I prefer a furniture build over all other projects. Keep up the good work. 
Jim


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Kenbo,
> I'm enjoying following your desk progress which seems to be moving along very quickly.
> Did you spline or biscuit your top?
> Are most of your home furnishings Red Oak?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Jim. The desktop is glued up with biscuits as apposed to splines. It will be attached to the lower frame with table top clips to allow for movement of the stock as well.
There are only a few pieces of red oak woodworking in my house. This will be the only extensive red oak build.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I got the desktop unclamped, sanded and routed and sat it in place. It's amazing what a difference a desktop makes. I had to make a temporary router base plate because the bit that I was using to round over the desktop was just slightly too big for my existing router base. No big deal though. I also got the side panels glued together and sat them in place for a test fit. I still need to clamp the desktop down but I will let it relax for a few days first. I also have some more work to do inside the cabinet before the top gets fastened to the desk. The only other thing I got accomplished today is I milled the material for the back panel of the upper desk so the next time I am in the shop, I can cut those piece to their final lengths and start the rail and stile joinery on them.


----------



## allencrane (Jul 28, 2015)

Gentlemen, you have no idea how helpful this is for my plans to build a buffet for my wife. Lots of similarities to work off of. Excellent work, both of you, especially with the side panels.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

allencrane said:


> Gentlemen, you have no idea how helpful this is for my plans to build a buffet for my wife. Lots of similarities to work off of. Excellent work, both of you, especially with the side panels.




Both of you?


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

Your desk is getting built so quickly surely there are two of you.

Great job by the way - I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Went to the shop for another 3 hours tonight after work. I cut all the rail and stiles to their final size and then routed the sticking and the coping cuts and dry fit the frame of the back panel together. I still have to mill and rout the raised panels for this section but it's nice to see it all coming together.
Hopefully I will get the raised panels done tomorrow after work.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

I hope the floor rollers you have under it are true/square/level; or you're going to have to turn it in to saw dust and start over.


Great job so far, looks amazing!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

terryh said:


> Your desk is getting built so quickly surely there are two of you.
> 
> Great job by the way - I'm really enjoying this thread.




ha ha ha ha ha. Nope, just me Terry. My wife comes out to the shop from time to time to help me assemble the larger panels when I need an extra set up hands but other than that, I work alone and everything is milled from rough cut lumber so it takes a little longer because of that as well. Thanks for the kind words on the build. Glad that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cowpokey said:


> I hope the floor rollers you have under it are true/square/level; or you're going to have to turn it in to saw dust and start over.
> 
> 
> Great job so far, looks amazing!!!




Don't get me thinking on that. I will be up all night worrying about it.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Don't get me thinking on that. I will be up all night worrying about it.


Sorry, I couldn't help myself. :grin:


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Ken, 
When you start a project like this, do you make your own set up blocks for the rail and stile cuts, the raised panel cuts etc? Really like your craftsmanship, excellent work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

EdS said:


> Ken,
> When you start a project like this, do you make your own set up blocks for the rail and stile cuts, the raised panel cuts etc? Really like your craftsmanship, excellent work.


Yes. I make my own set up blocks to test the fit of the joint only. I always run test pieces to adjust bit height after the setup block has been used. Setup blocks aren't foolproof. Thanks for the kind words on the project.



Not a whole lot to report after a few hours work in the shop tonight. I got the 5 raised panels milled and routed and assembled the rear panel of the upper desk. I won't be able to work on it tomorrow, but there's always Thursday.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Got quite a bit done on the desk. Got the tambour tracks all routed (that's a nerve racking procedure) and got the upper desktop laminated together and cut to size. I also got it routed and sanded. Made one bad template and one good one. I'm just glad that I test my templates before I rout the final panels. I made and installed 3 secret compartments in the desk today as well and I started gluing together the upper desk panels. Next step is the tambour.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Really nice, I love your attention to detail in all the projects you take on


Enjoy yourself, life is short


----------



## Mike in the woods (Apr 15, 2017)

That is some beautiful work you are doing... what finish are you going with? That desk is will become a hand me down for many generations....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mike in the woods said:


> That is some beautiful work you are doing... what finish are you going with? That desk is will become a hand me down for many generations....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't completely decided on the finish yet Mike. I'm considering a sanding sealer and the multiple coats of varnish after that.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks great so far.. 
Hint: If you have a cat that likes to sharpen it's claws you may want to consider being inhumane and having the poor thing declawed.. My grandmas cat ripped long gouges in her desk .. 
Our poor cat was declawed when she arrived and is just now adjusting to staying close to the garage to fend off the strays in the neighborhood.. 
Seriously though.. That's some spiffy work there Kenbo..


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

allpurpose said:


> Looks great so far..
> Hint: If you have a cat that likes to sharpen it's claws you may want to consider being inhumane and having the poor thing declawed.. My grandmas cat ripped long gouges in her desk ..
> Our poor cat was declawed when she arrived and is just now adjusting to staying close to the garage to fend off the strays in the neighborhood..
> Seriously though.. That's some spiffy work there Kenbo..


I'm not a fan of my wife's cat at all and I have to say that if the cat decides (although she never has before) to sharpen her claws on this particular piece of furniture, I know a certain cat that will have all her 9 lives used up in one shot. Thanks for the kind words on the project. I'm having a lot of fun with this one although it is truly an exhausting project that has consumed me. I even dream about it. I need help. LOL


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I'm not a fan of my wife's cat at all and I have to say that if the cat decides (although she never has before) to sharpen her claws on this particular piece of furniture, I know a certain cat that will have all her 9 lives used up in one shot. Thanks for the kind words on the project. I'm having a lot of fun with this one although it is truly an exhausting project that has consumed me. I even dream about it. I need help. LOL


I can see why this project would consume you, and we can also see how much that obsession has paid off. There is truly some beautiful work being done on this project. 

Even those of us who do not post often are watching eagerly each day for your progress. Well done sir!!


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

Great work Ken.
I'm really enjoying your posts (your craftsmanship as well as your photography). 

My desk is coming along slowly.
Tambour grooves came out better than I expected. 
Been working on the top of the bottom desk but am having problems getting a tight fit between laminated boards without an edge planer. Tried several techniques including using a router table (per your excellent youtube video). 

A few design flaws (I should have purchased the plans), but so far I'm pleased. 
Keep up the great work.

Updated my Flickr photo page: https://flic.kr/s/aHskMbuAYf


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I spent another 10 1/2 hours in the shop today and I worked on the upper desk. I rounded over the edges of the side panels and then it was tambour time. I chose to make my tambour on the router table instead of the traditional method of laminating slats to fabric. It just appealed to me more. I milled all the 1/2" stock and set the router table up. The multiple feather board setup worked really well. I routed all the tabour slats and then made the lift bar for the tambour as well as the valance piece for the top of the desk. At the moment the entire upper half, including the desktop of the lower desk, is just dry fit together and I am hoping that on Tuesday, I will get out there and finish assembling the upper desk so that I can stop holding things temporarily with clamps. From there, I'm on to the cubby section and the drawers etc. But all of that will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I'm not a fan of my wife's cat at all and I have to say that if the cat decides (although she never has before) to sharpen her claws on this particular piece of furniture, I know a certain cat that will have all her 9 lives used up in one shot. Thanks for the kind words on the project. I'm having a lot of fun with this one although it is truly an exhausting project that has consumed me. I even dream about it. I need help. LOL


Remember, ginger ale can get all sorts of, err, 'stains' out once you've felt with the cat problem


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Yesterday and today I made some progress on the desk. For starters, I got rid of all the dry fit assembly and actually put the desk together. I routed some expansion grooves for the hardware in the desktop and also mounted the handles on the tambour lift bar. I'm hoping to get the tambour back board and cleats installed tomorrow and then on to the cubbies and small drawers on the weekend. Maybe even a baseboard or two.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Pulled a 14 hour day in the shop today. Got the tambour backboard installed and the cleats that hold it in place. Also milled all the 1/2" stock to make the cubby hole assembly. Cut all the pieces and the dados and dry fit it all together. Once I was happy with the fit, I glued the entire thing up and now, tomorrow, I will sand it and sit it in place.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Pulled a 14 hour day in the shop today.
> 
> View attachment 295337


Nice work! I have the exact same little hammer; guess I'll have to build a roll top desk. :grin:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cowpokey said:


> Nice work! I have the exact same little hammer; guess I'll have to build a roll top desk. :grin:


The hammer is a start!!! What are you waiting for? LOL


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Headed out to the shop this morning for a quick sanding of the cubby hole section before going out to breakfast with my wife. Fit the assembly in place and am pretty happy with how it looks. Now for some drawers.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm still waiting to see the finish go on. You're going to have to take video of that part or nobody will ever forgive you. 
It's looking fabulous so far. 
I've thought about showing this to the Mrs, but then I'd be under some unwritten obligation to make one for her along with the inevitable disappointment when I don't slap a coat of ugly paint on it. For the strangest reason that I'll never understand she thinks everything should be painted.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

allpurpose said:


> I'm still waiting to see the finish go on. You're going to have to take video of that part or nobody will ever forgive you.
> It's looking fabulous so far.
> I've thought about showing this to the Mrs, but then I'd be under some unwritten obligation to make one for her along with the inevitable disappointment when I don't slap a coat of ugly paint on it. For the strangest reason that I'll never understand she thinks everything should be painted.


Painting wood is something that should NEVER be done. Just my opinion.
If I want a piece of furniture that is white, I'll shop at Walmart. If I want something that is quality, I will make it myself and let the natural beauty of the wood shine through.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I didn't get much done today but I didn't manage to get a backboard put on the cubby section as well as some dividers cut and installed. I started putting some magnetic release panels on the far left and right openings but didn't like the recess so I redid them to be flush. And that was all that I got done. If the weather cooperates, I might get some more done during the week.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

beautiful you do excellent work


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Worked in the shop today to get the drawers of the cubby section done. I went with a half blind dovetail joint with maple tail and pin boards with an oak front with rabbeted face plate. It took most of the day to get these done. Who am I kidding? It took all day. 10 1/2 hours to be exact. Tomorrow, I move on to baseboards and one other little piece that I want to get done.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ok, Kenbo ...*

You know we've been friends forever and I'd give you the shirt off my back, so I just have to ask ..... You will "will" this to me, won't you?
It's a fine family heirloom so it should go to someone most deserving. Any plans for it other than keeping it in the family? >


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> You know we've been friends forever and I'd give you the shirt off my back, so I just have to ask ..... You will "will" this to me, won't you?
> It's a fine family heirloom so it should go to someone most deserving. Any plans for it other than keeping it in the family? >


If you were in my family Bill, you are a person that I would have no problem leaving it to but considering that you are NOT in my family, I fear that you are not in the running for it. Oddly enough, I find myself questioning my own mortality these days and wondering how much longer I have on this earth. I was thinking about what it is that I have done in life and what will be left when I am gone to make a statement and say that I was here. And other than my family, I couldn't think of a single thing that left "my mark". I mean, making cute scale models is wonderful and all, but there will come a day when a grandchild will play with one and they will eventually get broken beyond repair and most likely trashed and I guess I wanted at least one piece that could be handed down through the generations that would make people think of who I was and what I did and what I meant to them. I've wanted a desk like this for years and because of my deep (almost depressing) thought process, it pushed me into making it and I'm glad it did. I guess, in a way, this piece is the one piece that I leave behind that says "don't forget me".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Those deep thoughts were to be expected from you ...*

The attention to detail you display only shows the depth to which you apply all the decisions in life as well as those in your builds. You are a very cool dude and have "blessed" so many who have come in contact with you whether vicariously or personally. I will only say "Keep on keepin' on", because we never know where the trail will lead. :smile3:


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

*question*



Kenbo said:


> Spent 7 1/2 hours in the shop today. I sanded all the drawers that I made yesterday and got them installed. They will still need their final adjustment when the face plates are made but for now, at least they are in. The hardware support rails were ever so slightly off so I had to reach down into each of the pedestals with a block plane and correct the areas that were causing problems. It took forever but it was worth it. That was all for today but at least I accomplished my goal which was to have all the drawers installed by the end of this weekend. Mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> View attachment 290154
> ...


Ken, loving the build as always and REALLY looking forward to this series on YouTube. I have to ask why full extension METAL slides, I would think a piece like this would have been built with wooden drawer slides?? LOVE the hardware you chose perfect fit.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Belg said:


> Ken, loving the build as always and REALLY looking forward to this series on YouTube. I have to ask why full extension METAL slides, I would think a piece like this would have been built with wooden drawer slides?? LOVE the hardware you chose perfect fit.


While I wanted to replicate an older style of desk, I also wanted to add modern features that would make the desk a little more user friendly. The drawers are 22" deep and I have always had issues with things getting jammed into the back of a deep drawer and then you have problems either finding it or getting it out. That is the reason that I chose the full extension. No more accessibility issues for this guy. I just like the idea of being able to open the drawer completely to access its contents and while you might never need the full extension, it's nice to have if you need it. Traditionally it should have had the wooden drawer slides but then again, the tambour should have also been glued to a piece of canvas instead of being made on the router table. The best of both worlds I guess. The traditional style desks wouldn't have had LED lighting in them either, but mine will. :wink2:


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Kenbo said:


>


The build looks great...except for those two drawer fronts that are darker than the rest. You should start over; I'll take it off your hands as is, so you don't have that eyesore in your shop, nagging you to do better.

:grin:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cowpokey said:


> The build looks great...except for those two drawer fronts that are darker than the rest. You should start over; I'll take it off your hands as is, so you don't have that eyesore in your shop, nagging you to do better.
> 
> :grin:


I'll let you know what the shipping costs are.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, as far as I'm concerned, this build is done. I milled all the wood for the baseboards today and cut and installed them. I routed a 3/8" round over on each one to soften the top edge. I also made and installed a pencil tray in the middle drawer. The only thing that is left to do on this build now is to do the final sanding, take the thing apart, apply the finish and re-assemble the entire thing. I will be sure to post the pictures once the desk in completed with the finish and it is in its final home.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------



## dennygm22 (May 25, 2016)

I have been watching you build the rolltop desk from the beginning. I'm totally impressed with your ability and workmanship. I'm not even close to your ability. 
Really great work.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Since I started woodworking, I've had two projects on my "bucket list," a guitar and a cedar strip canoe. I believe I've found a third.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks great .
Nice details.


----------



## StampBear (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

Outstanding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. This was definitely a fun build and at just under 300 hours it was well worth the time. I will be sure to post a picture when the finish is applied and the desk is in its final resting place and my stuff has been moved into it.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey, I was wondering when we were gonna see that lighter!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Hey, I was wondering when we were gonna see that lighter!


If you look through all the pictures of the build, there are several times that the lighter makes an appearance hidden within the pieces or on the desk etc. You just didn't look hard enough. :wink2:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> If you look through all the pictures of the build, there are several times that the lighter makes an appearance hidden within the pieces or on the desk etc. You just didn't look hard enough. :wink2:


Kenbo threads, now with built in where's waldo!

Desk looks bloody amazing mate


----------



## Wil_Bloodworth (Apr 7, 2017)

Amazing work!


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

,.............and man I'm lovin this...I remember your work. You were doin all the "build offs" with scale model trucks and such. Great work,...wish I had it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

aaroncr said:


> ,.............and man I'm lovin this...I remember your work. You were doin all the "build offs" with scale model trucks and such. Great work,...wish I had it.


That's right. I used to do them with Buggyman (aka Terry). He never finished his last build with me and I haven't heard from him since. I often wonder what ever happened to him. I hope everything is good his way. Either way, thanks for the kind words on the build and I'm glad that you enjoyed it. Be sure to check in when the finish is applied to see how it turned out.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Wouldn't miss it - Best , Aaron


----------



## ShawncClark (May 18, 2017)

*Hi all*

Hi all, I am Shawn living in Dallas,Texas. I am forty three years old. I am a carpenter and have built a dresser, a nightstand and several other items. I look forward to reading all the tips and techniques on this forum and will add anything if I can.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well tonight, I finished the desk completely. There is nothing more to do with it other than to sit and wait while the finish completely hardens. I added felt to all of the cubby hole drawers as well as the main centre drawer. The LED strip lighting was added as well as dimmers and remote control (for that modern touch). I was definitely right to choose a satin finish on this one and I am pleased with the way the desk turned out. I have ordered a large leather desk blotter which will be the final touch on this project and I will post pictures when that is in place. There has also been holes drilled for cables and oak cable grommets inserted. Each drawer pedestal has a surge protector power bar installed in the base and all cables rout through the pedestals and into the power bar to eliminate all the cables dangling everywhere. After Monday, this desk will be ready for light use but it will take another 2 weeks for the finish to completely cure so I will most likely leave the desk until then and set everything up all at once when I know the finish is completely hardened. Thanks for following the thread guys. This has been an awesome build and a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

That!
Is!
Awesome !!!

Truly, that is a beautifully crafted piece !!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mikechell said:


> That!
> Is!
> Awesome !!!
> 
> Truly, that is a beautifully crafted piece !!!



Thank you very much. I'll be posting one more picture when the blotter comes in but other than that, this build is complete.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful workmanship Kenbo.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

bargoon said:


> Beautiful workmanship Kenbo.


Thanks very much. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful craftsmanship and a legacy piece of furniture. With the rolltop where do you attach the leds?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Belg said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship and a legacy piece of furniture. With the rolltop where do you attach the leds?


I installed a 1"X1" piece of oak just below the track where the tambour travels. One surface is cut at 45 degrees so that one LED strip shines straight down in front of the cubby hole section and the other strip shines out to the desk surface at a 45 degree angle. The tambour actually travels just above the lights and their mounting bar. The wiring for the lights travels along the side wall of the upper desk and then goes into the right pedestal of the desk where the transformer is while the dimmer switch is located just under the cubby hole section on the right hand side. Thanks for the kind words on the project.


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

Great job Ken. I hope mine turns out half as good. You are truly a master craftsman.


Dan


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

So, the interlocking slats for the tambour was an incredible idea! That should easily prevent binding. 

Did you have to lubricate the channels they ran in?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jul 1, 2012)

I have followed your model builds, you're attention to detail and ability to modify thing to the better have transfer over completely. That sir is a beautiful desk and heirloom.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Masterofnone said:


> So, the interlocking slats for the tambour was an incredible idea! That should easily prevent binding.
> 
> Did you have to lubricate the channels they ran in?


I haven't lubricated the channel yet as the finish hasn't completely hardened but once it has hardened, I will probably apply a little wax in the channel to help it along.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I mentioned earlier in this thread that there would be a full build series of this desk on my youtube channel so for those who are interested, here episode one. It's an 11 part series and I post one episode a week.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys. For the record........I don't watch any television at all; not even any sports. I don't even have cable and haven't had it for years and to be honest, I have absolutely zero interest in having it.
> Went out to the shop to do a quick job tonight. Glued the side oak trim on to the writing boards. Now tomorrow, once the glue is dried, I will sand them down and then they will be complete.
> 
> View attachment 291018
> ...


I don't watch any either, it doesn't seem to help my woodworking at all. This is a whole 'nother level of craftsmanship. Man, that is beautiful work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Good Jon kenbo

Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is the final video in the build series guys. I hope that some of you have enjoyed it.


----------

